# Entourage recover data



## lauanayarbrough (Jan 24, 2005)

I use Entourage for my email and my calendar. When I was synchronizing my Palm Tungsten E with Entourage all of my calendar items except for birtdays was delelted on both my PDA and in Entourage. I attemted to sync with my laptop and recover the data on my Palm so that I could then fix my desktop, however, that didn't work and my Palm overrode my laptop. I have all of my addresses, but NO calendar items. Can you, PLEASE, tell me how I can recover my calendar. I need it desperately.

Lauana


----------



## danerly (Feb 12, 2006)

*Me Too!!*

Hey Lauana,
Did you ever figure out how to recover your calendar information? The same thing just happened to me and I've been searching and searching for a way to recover it, but I can't find out how to do this anywhere! 
Dana


----------



## danerly (Feb 12, 2006)

*Found something!*

After looking for awhile longer, I found something that actually works! Go to the "Entourage" menu, click on "Turn off Office Notifications," and then quit. Restart while holding down the "option" key and then choose "rebuild." It didn't restore mine exactly as it had been, but at least as it had been a couple weeks earlier. At least I didn't lose everything -- hope this works for you too!

Dana


----------



## verderacer (Feb 14, 2006)

*Entourage Trouble*

I am having a similar problem, but I lost all my dates post 2006. They are all still ther pre 2006.

Below is my post.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/mac-operating-systems-applications/89824-entourage-trouble.html


I have tried rebuilding and even doing an advanced rebuild. Still no luck.

StEvE


----------

